# Record Power Scroll Chucks



## nicguthrie (26 Aug 2015)

Hey folks!

Just looking for general support and ideas - Record Power are doing a deal on their SC3 and SC4 chucks for a fairly good deal, almost £100 off either, plus several free jaws, and free delivery.
http://www.recordpower.co.uk/category/chucking-systems-jaws--spares

I've been considering getting a second chuck for a while, and the fact that the RP ones are compatible with 3 other brands of jaws that I could get second hand is a massive bonus.

I'm wondering what the general consensus is on the RP chucks quality, and which might be the best choice for the bargain at the moment? The SC4 seems the higher "quality" to an extent and will survive a potential future lathe change by just changing the threaded insert, but the SC3 seems like a pretty nice piece of kit too.

I currently have an Axminster Evolution chuck, and it's brilliant, but with my health limitations, I am often working on several small projects at a time, and swapping between as my fitness and time dictates. It'd be nice to have a second chuck to be able to leave a project part worked on the chuck to return to later and not have to chuck it up again, so as to avoid the slight off-centering that often results from fiddling with it like that. It'd also be great to be able to get other jaws on a budget as they pop up.

Any opinions welcome, I've never heard much of the RP chucks, and can't seem to find a review on the 'net for them.

Thanks in advance.

Nic.


----------



## Duncan A (26 Aug 2015)

There was a discussion here a little while back: post974714.html#p974714.

I've been quite happy with the SC4 that I bought from Yandles for £125, £5 cheaper than RP, and they're still doing them at that price.

Duncan


----------



## Lons (26 Aug 2015)

Hey Nic
I bought the SC3 chuck kit with my little Jet lathe and it does everything I want from it though I use it mostly for drilling pen blanks these days as I bought another lathe and Axi SK100
That's a good, delivered price I think for the SC3


----------



## SVB (29 Aug 2015)

Don't forget face plate rings as a cheap but accurate way of taking work in and out of chucks.


----------



## nicguthrie (30 Aug 2015)

Thanks for the positive response fellas!

SVB, that's a very good point...

I don't have any of those, are they pretty accurate and reliable? I've never used them at all, although I believe there is a model that goes with my Axminster Evolution chuck.

It'd certainly save me a pretty penny to go for a couple rings than a full new chuck!

Any advice on their use would be appreciated. 

Nic.


----------



## SVB (30 Aug 2015)

I've always found them to be very accurate - I have a small centre pop mark on mine that I always align with a mark I've put on jaw 1 carrier so I know it goes back pretty much spot on and then let the metal / metal contact do the rest.

Simples!

S


----------



## nicguthrie (4 Sep 2015)

Thanks for all the help. I took your advice SVB and got a couple faceplate rings - look forward to trying them out on arrival.

My lady took note of my swithering however, and bought me a SC4 from Yandles too! Win-Win 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

